# Brit living in US - tax question



## GeordieMike (Jan 18, 2012)

So i'm a UK citizen who in July this year moved to the US to work. Prior to July, I worked in the UK, for a UK company (a sub-division of my current company), was paid in pounds to my UK bank account and was subsequently taxed on that amount.

When filling in my US taxes for last year, do I need to declare this income? When I do so, it's essentially taxing me twice as they see that as US income. 

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at IRS Publication 519. There is a fairly elaborate formula in there for how to file (i.e. as a non-resident alien or as a resident alien) that should provide some guidance. http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p519.pdf

Some of it depends on the type of visa you're on, but in the end, you should wind up NOT being double taxed on your UK income. Either you only report your income from your date of entry into the US (again, depends on your visa type and a few other factors), or you take tax credit for taxes paid in the UK against your UK income.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SteveOdem (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. No. Maybe. Depends. 

Do you have a Social Security card? 

A green card (it's not really green but was in years gone by)? If so, what is the date of issue?

An ITIN? 

What is your visa class, if any?

Need more information.


----------

